# Anyone have a 2+ year old that is still bald?



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Dd just turned 2 and still has no hair. Is this out of the realm of normal? Should I start buying Rogain?


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it is normal! My DD is 19 mo and have given up hope on much hair by 2! Apparently her sister (my step-daughter) was the same way and umm so is DH but he is 45...! I am looking on the bright side, I had a lot of thick hair and it got so tangled and had to be dematted every day. The ironic thing is my mother hates long hair and always made us cut it as kids (its long now) and I get the bald baby! I like her Annie Lennox look though!

PS I know she is not 2 but nobody else answered so we might be the only two with a bald toddler!

www.petsynergy.com/18moweb.jpg
www.petsynergy.com/18mosleep.jpg


----------



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

DD is 26 months old and only has 3 strands. They're pretty long, so sometimes I do a "combover" to make it look like she has hair! People always think she's much younger because she's bald, so when she talks to them they say things like, "she sure is smart for her age". I figure that will instill some self-confidence in her! I always wanted to put my baby girl's hair up in those cute pigtails on top of her head . . . guess I"ll have to wait until she's a teenager!!!!


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

My dd is 18 months and doesn't have much at all. She does have more than I did at her age, though! I was completely bald until well after 2.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a cousin who was nearly bald until she was over 4 yrs old. People would make comments all the time and by ages 3 and 4, she definitly understood what they were saying. Poor thing would sometimes look in the mirror, touch her head and say "I look funny".









BUT, once her hair grew in, it was *gorgeous*! Perfect godlen blonde ringlets.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I am glad to know dd is not the only one.... She does have a few hairs but they are very light and curly so they just sort of friz up into the air and disappear......


----------

